# Biker aus Kaiserslautern hier ?



## SaschaKL1974 (8. November 2015)

Hey  Suche auf diesem Weg Biker/innen aus Kaiserslautern zwecks gemeinsamen fahrten hier in der Umgebung 
Bin 41 Jahre alt und Hobby Fahrer 

Auch zu finden unter " Die Pfalzwald Mountainbiker " bei Facebook 

Wer sich angesprochen fühlt einfach mal melden , den alleine fahren ist Doof  

Ride Safe


----------



## TalisaC (25. Mai 2016)

Hi....
..Grüß Dich 

Dein Beitrag ist zwar schon etwas her, aber hab gedacht ich Meld mich mal 
Wohne am Stadtrand von KL.
Habe vor kurzem erst ein halbwechs gutes Bike zugelegt und bin ständig auf Tourensuche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G-Stylez (26. Mai 2016)

hier noch ein Lautrer (Rodenbach)


----------



## SaschaKL1974 (29. Mai 2016)

Hallo ihr beiden ...Klar suche immer Leute zum Biken
Ich wohne direkt in KL man kann sich aber gerne mal zu einer lockeren kleinen Tour treffen wenn ihr wollt.
Ihr findet mich auch bei Facebook : Sascha Klein (hab ein blauns Canyon shirt an auf dem Bild)


----------



## A7XFreak (1. Juni 2016)

Hätte auch Intresse. Kenn in Lautern kaum Leute


----------



## Coralyn (9. Dezember 2016)

Hi! Ich bin Mountainbikerin aus KL und viel hinter der Uni auf dem Humbergturm und Trippstadt unterwegs.
Ich suche immer nach Mitbikern und Mitbikerinnen.. würde mich also freuen, wenn jemand eine Tour planen möchte! 
Lg Caro


----------



## miagi (14. Februar 2019)

Hallo Leute,

der Thread wird zwar nicht jünger, aber ich suche auch Leute aus Kaiserslautern, Landstuhl und Umgebung.
Würde mich über Rückmeldungen freuen.

Gruß
miagi


----------

